# Volkswagen NAV Companion for RNS 510 (AKA: Google maps on media card)



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Neat and useful if you have an RNS 510 navi unit.*









1. Click link below
http://www.volkswagen-nav-companion.de
2. Enter address you are going from and then to
3. Click button that says "Suche Starten" (search will start)
4. Google map displays the address and give you the option of saving a file into a memory card (click the orange "Für Adress-Navigation speichern" button)for the RNS 510







Save, load into navi and be on your way! Less typing while driving.... 

Kinda cool huh?


----------

